# Vet bed vs blankets vs nothing



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

What are your thoughts on lining the base of a pen? What, in your experience, is the best to use?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Guessing you mean a show pen? A piece of vet bed usually stays looking 'tidier' in the pen as it doesn't rumple up like a blanket and if the cat happens to tip its water dish, the surface will stay drier. To some extent I think it depends upon the breed of cat you are showing and the temperature inside the hall - for example, I show BSH's and unless the hall is exceptionally cold, I invariably remove vet bed/blanket altogether at lunchtime as they prefer to lay on the (cooler) base of the pen itself. Many of the Oriental/Siamese breeds prefer something a bit more snug; you can buy white 'donut' type beds (from Purrsonal Touch online or at the show).


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes sorry, I did mean a show pen. Thank you, a lot of people have directed me to Purrsonal Touch and I have a few things bookmarked. Vet bed was recommended but I didn't want to waste money if it wasn't a necessity.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As far as Purrsonal Touch goes, I don't *think* there's a huge difference in price between their cut-to-size vetbed and the various show blankets they sell. Of course, you can buy vetbed anywhere and cut it to size yourself - Purrsonal Touch aren't the cheapest for show equipment but they are convenient, being present at most shows.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A vetbed show pad is all very well with a cat that doesn't dig, and one which isn't too large. A large cat can be gently hauled to the door on it's blanket, as can one that skulks at the back of the pen. Of course that assumes they are on the blanket!

I show an Oriental and use white fleece moses basket blankets from Tescos. They keep looking good much longer than the show blankets sold at shows. She always digs under them, sometimes she upsets the water as well.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks all, I'm going to take a cheap blanket with me and then if he wants it he can use it, if not I can take it away.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't take it away even if he doesn't use it.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

In case he gets cold?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Crystal clear is where I bought my show stuff from and it was with me within a day or two. I have a Persian who hates being too warm so the ability fir him to lay on a cool surface is paramount to keeping him happy


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> In case he gets cold?


Sorry missed this. You might get into trouble with the show manager if there are no blankets at all in the pen. My own cat usually is under her blankets, that's fine.

BTW the Crystal Clear have stands at lots of shows, and where they don't go other companies do.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh I see. Thank you for the advice


----------

